# Seerosen ab 1,8 Meter Wassertiefe



## MooN (26. Apr. 2008)

Hallo erst mal an alle hier , und ein Schöne Wochenende .

Super Forum hier,muss man mal sagen .Seit ich hier Angemeldet (2 Tage )bin komm ich aus dem Lesen nicht mehr raus  ,so viel infos und Tips .
 Zu dem Vergleich zu den Ganzen Teichanlagen  sieht meiner aus wie ein Trostloses Waserloch (ist  alles ja noch im  Bau)
aber zu meinem Wasser Loch komm ich noch  später .(Im dazugehörigen Thema)

Zu meiner Frage :
Ich benötige ein paar Infos zu Seerosenarten die man ab einer Wassertiefe von 2 Meter anlegen kann ?Da bei mir  der Teich nur aus 2 Zonen besteht ( 30 cm und die Tief Zone gleich mal 2 Meter ).
Ich habe schon einige Infos per Google und diversen Shops usw  herausgefunden 
Aber die Anzahl an See(Teich)rosen Arten ,die man in der Tiefe verwenden kann ist sehr gering .
Was für Seerosenarten wachsen Problemlos in der Tiefe , und wo bekommt man sie ? 

Danke schon mal 


MFG


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen ab 1,8 Meter Wassertiefe*

Hallo,

in dieser Tiefe wächst eigentlich nur noch 'Colonel J.A. Welch' zufriedenstellend. Eventuell ginge noch 'Pöstlingberg' oder 'Gladstoniana', aber das wird keine üppige Blüte geben. Bei den __ Teichrosen kommt von den einheimischen nur Nuphar lutea in Frage, bei den fremdländischen auch noch Nuphar advena.


----------



## bussi67 (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen ab 1,8 Meter Wassertiefe*

Hallo 

Mal ne Frage ,   

Warum willst du die Seerosen in zwei Metern tiefe setzen , und dich auf zwei bis drei versch. Arten einschrenken ??  

Ich habe meinen Teich auch an den meisten Stellen 2 m tief , und habe es so gemacht .

Guckst du 

Anhang anzeigen Unbenannt.bmp

Eine umgedrehte 200 L Regentonne , darauf den Pflanzkorb mit den Seerosen ,
und schon bist du knapp einen Meter höher , und brauchst dich nicht auf die zwei bis drei Arten zu beschrenken .  

Dann kann man noch , muss mann nicht ,  , ein paar kreisrunde große Löcher einschneiden , als unterschlupf oder versteckmöglichkeiten für deine Fische .

Wichtig aber !!

In den Regentonnenboden , der ja nun oben ist Löcher zu Bohren , 
damit beim Absenken die Luft entweichen kann .


Gruß   Dirk


----------



## MooN (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen ab 1,8 Meter Wassertiefe*

Danke Für die Antworten.
@ Nymphaion  danke  , Die Nuphar advena. ist doch die wo bis zu 3 Meter sich doch gut ansiedeln soll (soweit ich mal gelesen hab  ) oder lieg ich da Falsch ? 

@bussi67   Hmmm daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht . Hatte zwar den Gedanken schon Steine zu stabeln oder mit einem Betonklotz zu Probieren
aber den in 2 Meter tiefe per Leiter runter zu tragen ist mir doch ein wenig zu schwer und zu unsicher .
Das mit den Regentonne  ist Perfekt ,aber ich schau mal nach den Arten wo Nymphaion Geschrieben hat vieleicht finde ich da was Passendes . wenn nicht kommt dann die Tonne Idee .

Über mein Besagtes Wasserloch und dauer Baustelle werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal ein Paar Bilder rein setzen .

aber nicht erschrecken , war ne schnell und Not - Lösung vom 1000 Liter Teich zum schnellen ca 17 000 Liter Teich auf so wenig Platz wie Möglich .


----------

